# Northwestern Viet Nam through my lens



## Hakone (Jan 15, 2018)

A Trip to Northwestern Viet Nam 2017

https://northwesternvietnam.wordpress.com/2017/12/24/erster-blogbeitrag/


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow, that's pretty cool. I love the colors. Makes me want to travel there. I bet those hills are just popping with orchids and ferns!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2018)

Amazing.
Don


----------

